# Black Ops 2 team threatened by fans over latest PC gun tweaks, Acti calls for end of violence



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Black Ops 2 team threatened by fans over latest PC gun tweaks, Acti calls for end of violence*

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 developer Treyarch published a list of PC gun balancing notes this week, and it has triggered a spate of violence aimed at Treyarch’s design director David Vonderhaar. Activision’s Dan Amrich has blogged to call for an end of the violent threats.Not sure these fractions of seconds are worth the threats of violence. +
— David Vonderhaar (@DavidVonderhaar) July 23, 2013​PCGamesN reports that these updates in particular caused fans to apparently lose their :
*
Multiplayer Game Balancing*


AN-94: Damage slightly reduced.
DSR 50: Rate of fire reduced.
Ballista: Rate of fire slightly reduced.
 The changes prompted fans of said guns to suggest that Vonderhaar be killed and other such ghastly things.

Amrich blogged on the matter, “This has happened with every Call of Duty game that’s come out for the last few years, and it will continue to happen — a gun’s stats being adjusted should not be a surprise to anybody at this point.

“Yet [Vonderhaar] often gets told he should die in a fire or kill himself or is a horrible person. If anybody thinks for a second that this is okay, it is not. But if the loudest voices in the Call of Duty “community” act like an angry mob instead, guess how the entire world views Call of Duty? 

“Now consider that these Internet Tough Guy rants and demands are not unique to COD, but exist everywhere, in many gaming communities. This is why the world often does not take gaming seriously; this is why gamers are assumed to be immature, whiny jerks. Because the immature, whiny jerks are louder.”

Amrich then asked gamers to put themselves in Vonderhaar’s shoes for a second and added, “If you enjoy your games, have a little respect for the people who make them — and stop threatening them with bodily harm every time they do their job.”

One glance at Vonderhaar’s Twitter will show that he is quite the helpful chap among the Black ops 2 community. Do you think he has the patience of a saint, or have fans got reason to be upset when their favorite guns are nerfed?

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

unfortunately this isn't out of the norm for COD fans. I only play the "zombies" mode of COD games because the sheer amount of lunacy in the gaming community seems to congregate in the standard multiplayer of THOSE games


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Use to play COD online but there was far to many kids E-thuggin which was pretty tiring after awhile and pointless.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Ares said:


> Use to play COD online but there was far to many kids E-thuggin which was pretty tiring after awhile and pointless.


it's gotten even worse. every games have their young crazies trying to e-thug, but COD seems to attract them like honey


----------



## specd_out (Jul 3, 2013)

Black Ops II has to be the worst game I have played. I understand games have their flaws but my goodness this game is bad. I wish they would go back to the simplicity of mw2.

This next round of games I am going the BF route. They have the game play and physics down pretty well, Its the players that make BF3 unfun, think jet ramming


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I must say I agree with the COD comments. I dont think it is HORRIBLE but it has plenty of people "hiding behind their screen." I also play BF3 and the people there are better but there is a lot more oppurtunity for base camp attacks. 

I dont know. I really look forward to the BF4 coming out though. Even with all these bad things going for the games I still like playing FPS games. BUT yes Black Ops II does have even more kiddos then MW3.:crying:


----------

